# locust suppliers



## obie_1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Im looking for the best place to buy small locusts in bulk,any ideas.im after bout hundred per time.


----------



## saxon (Feb 26, 2007)

Pet Zoo - UK Reptile Shop & Exotic Pets - Amphibians, Vivariums, Bearded Dragons, Leopard Geckos, Equipment and Accessories

Lowenna on here. Excellent quality. Good communication and cheap to boot.


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

I also do Locusts - Bulk Packs I think you would like the quality of them.


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

camzoo are pretty good


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Livefood UK
Cornish Crispa Co.

are the 2 i have used.


----------



## baby05x (Aug 1, 2006)

Live Foods Direct

i use these they are brill
i buy in bulk


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

I now have Livefoods from £1.80 a tub!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

ive just ordered some xx


----------



## Evolution (May 22, 2007)

Thank you.:smile:


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

saxon said:


> Pet Zoo - UK Reptile Shop & Exotic Pets - Amphibians, Vivariums, Bearded Dragons, Leopard Geckos, Equipment and Accessories
> 
> Lowenna on here. Excellent quality. Good communication and cheap to boot.


 
Agree with this wholeheartedly won't go anywhere else now


Liz


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

saxon said:


> Pet Zoo - UK Reptile Shop & Exotic Pets - Amphibians, Vivariums, Bearded Dragons, Leopard Geckos, Equipment and Accessories
> 
> Lowenna on here. Excellent quality. Good communication and cheap to boot.


 
Agree with this wholeheartedly won't go anywhere else now


Liz


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

saxon said:


> Pet Zoo - UK Reptile Shop & Exotic Pets - Amphibians, Vivariums, Bearded Dragons, Leopard Geckos, Equipment and Accessories
> 
> Lowenna on here. Excellent quality. Good communication and cheap to boot.


 
Agree with this wholeheartedly won't go anywhere else now


Liz


----------



## AuntyLizard (Feb 7, 2007)

saxon said:


> Pet Zoo - UK Reptile Shop & Exotic Pets - Amphibians, Vivariums, Bearded Dragons, Leopard Geckos, Equipment and Accessories
> 
> Lowenna on here. Excellent quality. Good communication and cheap to boot.


 
Agree with this wholeheartedly won't go anywhere else now


Liz


----------



## obie_1 (Feb 1, 2007)

Cheers for all ideas,still think happyreptiles on ebay are good,100 locusts and often receive far more for £9 inc delivery.


----------

